# CI Riviera 363 control panel help....



## Swad (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi 
We have just taken the step and purchased our first motorhome. We are finding are ways the home gradually but one thing has cropped.. The control panel above the sink does not seem to work or i can't work it out!!!!!!
Does anyone know how it operates correctly? What do all the LED's mean?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Does it look like this??










Top left are the 3 lights for habitation battery level

Bottom left are the 3 lights for engine battery level

Top right is freshwater level

Bottom right is waste water level

In the middle you have buttons and led's

Top left button is battery test, led comes on and the level is indicated of both batteries using the leds to the left.

Top right is water level test, indicates on the right side leds.

Bottom left button, awning light. LED on when the light is on

Bottom right button, water pump, led on when water pump on

Button on the right, lights/power to the van.

When plugged into electric on the mains the led to the left of the light bulb will light up.

The one below that is red i think and shows if you have a problem
.
In the bottom left there is another water indicator,I only have 1 fresh and 1 waste so never seen that working.

When on mains or the engine running the battery lights move from right to left to indicate charging.

Ben


----------



## jjjonwhite (May 27, 2018)

old topic I know but im struggling to get my head around how this works!!
should the 220v light be on when connected to the mains?? 
It seems as though my internal lights only run from the leisure battery, not from the mains. Is this correct?
thanks


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

A picture and panel model number could help folk answer with confidence.

For instance my panel has a light but it only illuminates if it detects reverse polarity.

Terry


----------

